# prescription food alternative for cats with renal disease



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I'll be pet-sitting a 10 year old cat next week that requires sub-q fluids under the skin every other day. He's on hills k/d formula and has been the last 5 years or so. Just recently his health went downhill and the owner said they take him to the vet every week for checkups and to buy supplies. 

Even without knowing much about kidney disease, everything in me screams, no, no, no, dry food is a BAD idea for cats with compromised kidneys. 
First the cat if fed dry food which puts it in constant state of dehydration, then they go in and rehydrate him with the fluids. Little counter productive, no?

heres the ingredient panel of Hills

Brewers Rice, Corn Gluten Meal, Pork Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), Chicken By-Product Meal, Dried Egg Product, Dried Chicken, Powdered Cellulose, Fish Meal, Lactic Acid, Calcium Carbonate, Chicken Liver Flavor, Dried Beet Pulp, DL-Methionine, Potassium Citrate, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, vitamins (L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement), Taurine, Iodized Salt, minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid, L-Tryptophan, Phosphoric Acid, Beta-Carotene, Rosemary Extract.

from what I've read there are 3 components to look for: reduced protein, sodium and phosphorus. 

Well, I've also read that protein is not the problem, but the quality of protein that's used. 

Alright, as far as suggestions, can anyone recommend good quality canned foods that can be used as a substitute? 

thanks


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I wonder if this is a formula preserved with BHT/BHA... BHA, and BHT are both known to cause liver and kidney dysfunction

Personally i'd go with a wellness or something equivalent.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Any canned cat food is going to be better then the "rx" stuff. 
Even lower quality canned food will be better then the ingredients in the dry processed "RX" foods.

I would suggest how ever good of processed foods they can afford, grain free being better(Wellness is a good one.) Adding more liquid to it will even be better, water, broth, etc as will if they can/will add raw(or lightly cooked) meats on top as well.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

I agree with Abi.
If it were me, price was an issue and I didn't want to switch to raw or partial raw I would feed as high a quality dry I could afford, feed it soaked in water. Plus whatever canned food fit my budget. I'd feed as much canned as my budget would allow, with soaked kibble being the other portion.


----------

